# Постоянный шум (высокочастотный) в голове



## Алекс1971 (23 Окт 2018)

Меня зовут Александр. 47 лет, рост 183, вес 95. Вредные привычки присутствуют.
Просьба проконсультировать меня по существующим проблемам возникшими за последние (3-5 лет):

Постоянный (за редким исключением) шум в голове. Кто когда-нибудь стоял под высоковольтной линией ЛЭП представляет этот звук, похож по крайней мере.

Ухудшилось зрение,с -4 до -5
Ухудшился слух (острота слуха или что? Вроде слышу речь, диалог, телевизор, а не пойму, что говорят. Только если громче.)
Проблемы в шейном отделе. Дискомфорт при закидывании головы назад, при вращении хруст в нижней части затылка
Не частые, но сильные головные боли
Нудящие колющие боли в плечевых суставах (достают особенно ночью под делтовидной мышцей), иногда непродолжительное онемение рук, бывают мышечные боли рядом с локтем (низ бицепса и верх плече-лучевой)


----------



## La murr (23 Окт 2018)

@Алекс1971, Александр, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (23 Окт 2018)

Необходим тщательный осмотр неврологом и ЛОР-врачом.


----------



## Алекс1971 (23 Окт 2018)

Эт ясно, знать бы хороших врачей в Волгограде ...


----------

